# report from crisfield,MD



## dcdaddy01 (May 18, 2008)

:fishing:first off I like to thank Old Linesides,Cygnus for all the info We had a great time in crisfield arrive there at around 6:30 pm saturday evening dock was pretty busy so we did the wait it out thing started fishing close to 7:30 then the storm start coming in WOW!!! what a storm I have never seen storm clouds that dark black in my life. lightining gave a pre 4th july show we stop fishing ran to van the wind pick up something terrible about 50 to 60 mph started back fishing in light rain at 11:45 pm and all hell broke loose croakers were biting something ferious up to 12:00 noon sunday in all we caught 40 croakers 10 spots 2 king fish 2 small skates left crisfield at 1pm into traffic on 50w from oc once again what a great time we are planing on going back soon btw we were using bloodworms peelers ( a very nice fisherman gave us some from his boat ) squids, fish bites it was awesome crazy weekend


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am so glad you had a good time. I was hoping to stop by and say hello but I had family obligations all weekend long. That place does not look like much but there are fish a plenty when the current is moving. BTW how were the crowds after the storm and in the morning? I was hitting that pier in April at night and it was desolate. I would get my 8-12 croakers in 1 1/2 hours and then go home refreshed with meat for the smoker


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice mess of croakers! Thanks for the report.


----------



## lenny (Jun 23, 2001)

dcdaddy, did you go out on a boat or fish from a doc? If a dock, which one was it?

lenny


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Great to hear the long drive and wait was worth it . It's pretty amazing how those summer storms will gather strength coming accross the the bay from west to east . No fun when you're out in a boat . Did you find parking close by ? Did you find the tackle shop ?


----------



## dcdaddy01 (May 18, 2008)

lenny said:


> dcdaddy, did you go out on a boat or fish from a doc? If a dock, which one was it?
> 
> lenny


hey lenny we were fishing from the dock on the right with the sign that read fishing and crabbing area


----------



## dcdaddy01 (May 18, 2008)

old linesides said:


> Great to hear the long drive and wait was worth it . It's pretty amazing how those summer storms will gather strength coming accross the the bay from west to east . No fun when you're out in a boat . Did you find parking close by ? Did you find the tackle shop ?


parking was great did not find hitch went instead to lintown seafood the gentleman there told us that peelers were soldout else where too ( he didn't have any) the guy on his boat came too close to dock resulting in getting my line caught onto his propeller I grab my rod from going into the water mad as hell but was respectful to him in return he gave us some peelers he had onboard


----------



## dcdaddy01 (May 18, 2008)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I am so glad you had a good time. I was hoping to stop by and say hello but I had family obligations all weekend long. That place does not look like much but there are fish a plenty when the current is moving. BTW how were the crowds after the storm and in the morning? I was hitting that pier in April at night and it was desolate. I would get my 8-12 croakers in 1 1/2 hours and then go home refreshed with meat for the smoker


we were the only one on the dock after the storm til 10am sunday morning 1 person show up with a small rod and bag of bloodworms she caught a nice spot 5min later


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

dcdaddy01 said:


> parking was great did not find hitch went instead to lintown seafood the gentleman there told us that peelers were soldout else where too ( he didn't have any) the guy on his boat came too close to dock resulting in getting my line caught onto his propeller I grab my rod from going into the water mad as hell but was respectful to him in return he gave us some peelers he had onboard


Sorry to say that Linton is a crook ... he may be an honest fellow but he charges too much for his stuff and I really think he does not know what he is talking about when it comes to peelers. This time of year they are easy to get. Once you get into September and October they can get iffy ... they are around but it depends on what the weather and market is doing.

Dryden is a softshell business and they have shedding house with peelers in them that they wait for them to shed. Now if the crabbers don't put out peeler pots then they are hard to come by but the previous week Dryden had 100's of them and I can't see why she would not have more.

Hitches is hard to see if you have not been there. Next time you go let us know and we can provide better landmarks / directions ... her bloods really are the best on the shore ... plus they have a decent tackle selection to boot.


----------



## dcdaddy01 (May 18, 2008)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Sorry to say that Linton is a crook ... he may be an honest fellow but he charges too much for his stuff and I really think he does not know what he is talking about when it comes to peelers. This time of year they are easy to get. Once you get into September and October they can get iffy ... they are around but it depends on what the weather and market is doing.
> 
> Dryden is a softshell business and they have shedding house with peelers in them that they wait for them to shed. Now if the crabbers don't put out peeler pots then they are hard to come by but the previous week Dryden had 100's of them and I can't see why she would not have more.
> 
> Hitches is hard to see if you have not been there. Next time you go let us know and we can provide better landmarks / directions ... her bloods really are the best on the shore ... plus they have a decent tackle selection to boot.


we were looking for hitches most likely we pass it by expecting see big sign that read hitch will keep in touch on our next trip thanks


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

L.E. Hitch & Sons :


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

dcdaddy01 said:


> we were looking for hitches most likely we pass it by expecting see big sign that read hitch will keep in touch on our next trip thanks



actually yhey do have a decent sized sign


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

mdram said:


> actually yhey do have a decent sized sign


They do but even as often as I drive by it I still did not realize that was them. The buildings back faces the main highway and it is a nondescript tan building.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*Cygnus*

are headboats doing any good during their day trips???


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

bigpapamd1 said:


> are headboats doing any good during their day trips???


Since my captain of choice retired I don't have any first hand info as I don't take the headboats out anymore. However June has always been a good month for me out there. Those captains will find you some croakers if nothing else. The Tangier and Pocomoke Sounds are crawling with croakers right now. Unless an odd barometric Pressure even happens to give them lockjaw I can't see why you would not limit out on them during your trip. It is not like they have to go that far ... just head out to the sound and look for a nice dropoff along the channel edge and play the tides ... easy pickens.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Call them and find out ! http://www.crisfield.com/barbara/ Ya even get to listen to the Beachboys when you click on the link !


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

old linesides said:


> Call them and find out ! http://www.crisfield.com/barbara/ Ya even get to listen to the Beachboys when you click on the link !


is that curtis johns?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

mdram said:


> is that curtis johns?


 No . Curtis is a charter boat captain . The Karen Ray :http://www.captcurtisjohns.com/


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

old linesides said:


> No . Curtis is a charter boat captain .


his boat karen ray, oops, sorry , my fault


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

mdram said:


> his boat karen ray, oops, sorry , my fault


Asleep at the wheel again eh Roger ?


----------

